# Oil ontop of Spark Plugs/Engine Stutter



## Sickblueb5 (Dec 7, 2009)

_ *Engine Code P0411* _
My car begun to have a stutter and today I decided to check out my spark plugs. Only to discover that there was oil sitting right on top of them cylinders 2,4,5 and 6. Cylinder 5 is completely submerged where you cannot see the top of the plug, cylinder 4 was also pretty bad. So the question is, can anyone tell me how this oil is getter there? After i removed as much oil as i could with a rag, i drove the car and the stutter was gone for a good 2.5 miles.

-(I bought a siphon to remove the oil but ran out of daylight today)
-Also upper SAI hoses at top rear of engine are almost all replaced and valve cover breather hose was not very dirty. But the opening of the valve cover that connects to the breather was caked in an oily muck.


----------



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Oil ontop of Spark Plugs/Engine Stutter (Sickblueb5)*

The only real way for oil to get there is to get past the plug.... were the plugs installed correctly. It's possible that they were not tightened properly and oil got past the threads.


----------



## Sickblueb5 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Oil ontop of Spark Plugs/Engine Stutter (afawal)*

Sorry for the mis understanding but the oil was on the spark plug hole/port, not in the actually piston cilynder. there was so much on the 5th cylinder that you couldnt see the spark plug with the plug wire removed. completly submerged in oil.


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Oil ontop of Spark Plugs/Engine Stutter (Sickblueb5)*

Have you replaces the PCV hoses?
If they start to plug, you will pressurize the crankcase and push oil past the valve cover seals.


----------



## Sickblueb5 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Oil ontop of Spark Plugs/Engine Stutter (Old Rabbit Dr.)*

I replaced the little Pen thickness ones, the bigger one that connects to the valve cover was pretty clean compared to the one on that writeup floating around the internet. I will still replace that too though...


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Oil ontop of Spark Plugs/Engine Stutter (Sickblueb5)*

Remove valve covers, replace the valve cover seals that seal the holes. Reinstall the valve covers. Problem should be solved. Oil usually leaks down the from the valve cover seals.


----------



## VT 4-motion (Jun 14, 2009)

It is definitely the valve cover seals. They usually come in a complete kit, valve cover seals and seals for the spark plugs. I had this happen to my 2002 passat V6. It eventually ruined the plug wires and plugs. I changed the wires first, the misfire got a little better but still continued until the spark plugs were replaced. I put NGK laser platinum plugs in for 12.00 $ each. It didn't run right with them. I replaced them with the oem NGK two prong for for 5$ each and it has run great ever since.


----------

